# IAPLC 2013 Results



## Yann (Feb 16, 2013)

Congratulations to all entries and prize winners!
These pictures aren't perfect, but they will have to do until official booklet is released:
http://peha68.pl/iaplc-2013-top-27/

And the videos of the award ceremony (unfortunately my years of watching japanime didn't help me understand the judges comments at all ) 
http://www.youtube.com/user/aquadesignamano/videos

My favorite tank by far has to be #10 Tumucin Sagel's "Charm of Light" from Turkey.

What's yours?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

wow thanks for the link!

I really liked the honor prize, I have never seen a dessert set up before as a natural planted tank. Very cool, lots of new scape ideas!


----------



## Yann (Feb 16, 2013)

Definitely liked the the innovation of the Arizona themed tank too. A little surprised it didn't place in front of the bronze prize "Pilgrimage" which, was more hard-scape than plants (smallest tank in the top 27 though)


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

I was pretty impressed with the desert set up too.. though at first I thought I was looking for something quite different.... thinking someone made a tank scape that looked edible.

Using the downoi was pretty inspired.. and I'd love to know how he managed those faux saguaros .


----------

